# Singaporean looking for a IT Manager position in Australia



## lewis0325 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to move to Australia and now in search of a IT Manager job in Australia. But I have been trying for 6 months without success. I wonder if there are any opportunity or Australia jobsearch website which I can refer to ?

I have been in the IT industry for 12 years and I hold a degree in Computing Science.

Thank you to those kind soul who can help me ( by giving advice or refer me to a job agency in Australia )

Regards,
Lewis


----------



## Lola83 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Lewis,
i somehow cant respond with the URLs.
You google for careerone and mycareer.

Which part of Australia are you considering?

good luck


----------



## lewis0325 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Lola

Thank you for your reply. I am looking for Melbourne and Queensland opportunity.

Regards,
Lewis



Lola83 said:


> Hi Lewis,
> i somehow cant respond with the URLs.
> You google for careerone and mycareer.
> 
> ...


----------

